# just painted maaaaa rims



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok so i just painted the first rim (15in. se-r wheels) first i taped off the tires completly then i sanded with 100 grit paper, then i used acholhol to clean it up, then spraued primer (krylon regualar is this ok will it stick) and then i used krylon semi-flat black. after i spent weeks searching for some krylon satin black i said screw it and got the semi-flat but it turns out they are exatly the same! and it look outstanding! but i noticed the primer isnt really sicking on an edge if i pick at it i can pick it off relativly easaly any suggestions? corser paper or what?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

:showpics:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Coco said:


> :showpics:


i will sooner or later like i said i just did the first one last night but i think im gona strip it off and use some different primer i dont know if this will hold up....maybe im justover reacting and it isnt dry yet but i should have all of them done by thursday (1 a day cuz i work) so then ill need someone to host my pics .anyone? but the satin/semi-flat has the best finish out of anypaint i have ever used in my entire life........so smooth


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> ok so i just painted the first rim (15in. se-r wheels) first i taped off the tires completly then i sanded with 100 grit paper, then i used acholhol to clean it up, then spraued primer (krylon regualar is this ok will it stick) and then i used krylon semi-flat black. after i spent weeks searching for some krylon satin black i said screw it and got the semi-flat but it turns out they are exatly the same! and it look outstanding! but i noticed the primer isnt really sicking on an edge if i pick at it i can pick it off relativly easaly any suggestions? corser paper or what?


I dont think this would help you but many companies make high heat enamal coatings.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I dont think this would help you but many companies make high heat enamal coatings.


yea i know but do you think i need it? i would think that normal paint would be fine the wheels dont heat up enuff to make the paint boil or anything then get warm but i dont think that will be a problem


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i used high heat gloss black

actually had a couple people that think they are PC'd

sounds like you're doing it right...just dont drive the car for at least 8 hours if you can help it, the longer you wait the better.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i used high heat gloss black
> 
> actually had a couple people that think they are PC'd
> 
> sounds like you're doing it right...just dont drive the car for at least 8 hours if you can help it, the longer you wait the better.


oh yea i got my old wheels on now (painted them the duplicolor high perf. silver to look stock) so i think im gona leave them off for about a week to completly dry. but krylon rocks drys soo fast


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup
it can look and feel dry, but if you put the wheels on too soon...the g-forces of the wheel spinning will make the paint slide outwards and gather in small waves on the spokes of the wheels.
i learned the hard way to just wait at least a full day before driving with the newly painted wheels on.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> yup
> it can look and feel dry, but if you put the wheels on too soon...the g-forces of the wheel spinning will make the paint slide outwards and gather in small waves on the spokes of the wheels.
> i learned the hard way to just wait at least a full day before driving with the newly painted wheels on.


werd. this i know trust me. i oainted my bike wheels once and didnt let the paint dry all the way and it got kinda messy lol but i have rusolium satin black as well and it took all night to dry and it was still tacky the next day but should i use something like sandable primer or self etching primer i think you were talking about that before?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

for primer, i used Rustoleum sandable Auto Primer
i sanded down the metal wheel to get a semi-rough surface
put on 2 light coats of primer, sanded the primer smooth with very fine grit paper (like 350 or something)

then about 5 or 6 light coats of the high heat gloss I got from AutoZone (yeah I know...AutoZone)

then 2 or 3 light coats of the clear coat High Performance wheel coating (also from AutoZone)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ok thanks i think im gona get that sandable primer and i deff need some 200 or 350 grit paper cuz right now im just using a scotch brite pad lol and it seemed to make the parimer slicker? well it got shinyer but anywho by the way the first one looks if deffinatly looks like it was powder coated .god i love spray paint! and do you really think its nessisary for the high temp paint? ill do it if you all think i should but id rather not spend the extra 10 bucks or so for paint and the drying time and the sanding and the extra coat that i may get carryed away with putting on and it start to run then i have to sand it bahhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol wow sorry


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nah, you dont have to do high temp
its really just a preference thing
the high temp is a little stronger and more durable paint, that's all

but regular paint will work just fine, if done correctly...which it sounds like you at least have a good idea on how to spray


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea i know how to spray ever since i discoverd to beuties of the rattle can i havnt touched a paint brush and that was then i first got my bike in 8th grade and painted the fork. to this day it still looks awsom ultra flat black all the way but thanks for the advise im gona pick up some sandable primer tonight that will probly help alot to get any curb rash and inperfections out of the wheel thanks again :hal:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

exactly!
it will make the finished product look a lot better, because you will in effect be filling the imperfections

good luck man


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea cuz the first one i did some of the clear coat had chiped off but because im not using flat the shine makes it reather noticable so im gona sand it down again and spray with thatprimer then redo when im done i will deff. post pics but can anyone host them?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> yea cuz the first one i did some of the clear coat had chiped off but because im not using flat the shine makes it reather noticable so im gona sand it down again and spray with thatprimer then redo when im done i will deff. post pics but can anyone host them?


good work on the DIY mod , those type of mods always make me feel good 

heres a pic of my painted wheels

click for a bigger one

only prep on mine was a thorough cleaning , then i used duplicolor wheel paint ( graphite )


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

a suggestion would be to buy better rims then 15" stock


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> a suggestion would be to buy better rims then 15" stock


lets see..........spary paint total $10, primer $4, sand paper about $7....................brand new wheels um???? cheapest $500 for decent light wheels. you figure it out and i gota go to school bro


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so i finished my wheels and they look really good but i made the mistake on put wax on..........and when u wax semi-flat paint some of the paint hazes so im gona find something to remove the wax. u think back to black would work? also when looking at my thread i saw dry's old thread at the bottem and read it and i never had this idea but when the wheels come off this winter i am deffinatly doing this http://www.geocities.com/ninja_cereal/rims2.html look at the polished lip. i was thinking of doing that to begin with but my add made me forget and also i didnt know how far in i should go but that is really subtle and i like it alot :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
that looks nice

plus you wont have to worry about the paint chipping off when you go to get new tires put on (those rookie installers can be brutal)

lets see some pics of yours


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well its dark right now and i wont be home tomarrow or all weekend but monday ill try to a digital camera and ill make a cardomain site


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

there u go


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

niiiiiice I like it alot..I'm going to do that to my sawblade style factories for this winter. I'm keeping my 17's for summer driving and cruising


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I love dark rims...

Seth


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats the white/silver spot on there?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> whats the white/silver spot on there?


the weight


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ah bummer
id try telling them to put the weights on the inside next time :thumbup: 

just so it doesnt damage the paint, and it looks better IMO


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> ah bummer
> id try telling them to put the weights on the inside next time :thumbup:
> 
> just so it doesnt damage the paint, and it looks better IMO


acually i took my weights off then painted them then put them back on i really didnt care cuz my tires are nearly bald and one wheel the weights had come off but next time i will


----------



## GA16DEKID (May 30, 2004)

*this is how a member did his*

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=26570&highlight=painting+rims


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

sethwas also did a write-up
if anyone is interested


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

painted wheels are teh win!11~

dont mind the mud


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> painted wheels are teh win!11~
> 
> dont mind the mud


lol did u paint them?


----------

